# Olisiko uudistuksen aika?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I saw this phrase in front of a shop, but couldn't understand the meaning. Does this mean "Do you need the new time"??


----------



## Hakro

Depending on what kind of shop it was: "Wouldn't it be time to refresh / regenerate / renew (yourself)?"


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Depending on what kind of shop it was: "Wouldn't it be time to refresh / regenerate / renew (yourself)?"



My suggestion: "Don't you think it's time for some innovation?" or "Isn't it time for some innovation?"

As Hakro said, we would need to know what they were selling to translate it exactly.


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

The sign was in front of the parturi-kampaamo shop. Hence the new innovation, I guess. Thank you for your answers.


----------



## Gavril

In that case, I'd suggest "Isn't it time for a new look?"


----------

